# Surrogacy in SA



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi everyone
do you have names of great agencies that can find surrogates in South Africa and help with the full process?

Also do you know the estimated full cost and whether race is a an issue for a white surrogate?

Any info would be helpful!


----------

